
Fuchsia Friday: ‘Machina’ brings support for running Linux on top of Fuchsia - mikece
https://9to5google.com/2018/06/15/fuchsia-friday-machina-brings-support-for-running-linux-on-top-of-fuchsia/
======
mikece
Reminds me in a way of Apple's transition to MacOS X: OS9 apps were supported
through emulation for a while before that was dropped in a later version
(because Apple deemed enough apps had been written for the native platform).
I'm guessing the same could happen here.

